# IF 2007 LIN 1792 - Upper East Side, Manhattan, NYC NY



## TAWhatley

This racing pigeon is looking for a home. It is currently being cared for by one of the NYC pigeon rehabbers. The owner has been located but has not responded to the finder.

Picture(s) here: http://nycprc.org/images/Pizza/

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

What a beautiful pigeon! 

Sure hope he gets a good home! He deserves one!!

Shi 
& Squeaks (who says he is particularly interested as a former racing homer himself!)


----------



## TAWhatley

We're working on it .. Nona PM'ed me about someone that I had been thinking about that might be able to give the bird a home .. hopefully that will work out!


----------



## horsesgot6

I Hope All works Out For That very pretty Pigeon He Is A Looker Love Those Colors


----------



## george simon

* A thought struck me as I read these post if I didn't have all the birds that I now have. I would take in some of these not wanted racers and breed from them and race the young. It would be nice to be able to do this and win with the young that sure would get under the skin of those that did not want the birds back. .George * PS the loft name would be The Reject Loft


----------



## Reti

That would be a perfect name George. I love it.

Reti


----------



## Matt D.

Yeah... people that thin birds aren't always smart... or as smart as they think they are... Many "Reject" lofts are the starting places for champion lofts... so you might have something here... =)


----------



## TAWhatley

Yeah, George .. I've been thinking about taking my "rejects" and starting to breed and then show from them .. mine would be Foundling Loft or Hard Luck Loft or Lucky Bird Loft .. I don't have what it takes to fly them .. homers or rollers either, but there are times when I sure would like to get right in a few faces and be able to say .. "Yep, you bred a parent of this one .. aren't you sorry now that you didn't want it back" .. I'm probably too nice to actually do that, but the thought crosses my mind quite often!  

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom

TAWhatley said:


> I've been thinking about taking my "rejects" and starting to breed and then show from them .. mine would be Foundling Loft or Hard Luck Loft or Lucky Bird Loft .. I don't have what it takes to fly them .. homers or rollers either, but there are times when I sure would like to get right in a few faces and be able to say .. "Yep, you bred a parent of this one .. aren't you sorry now that you didn't want it back" .. I'm probably too nice to actually do that,
> 
> Terry


Not to mention the fact that there is always one more bird out "there" that needs you. Heck, with all those abandoned banded birds you've taken in, there's plenty of "show" quality there anyway   . And I think "Lucky Bird Loft" is a perfect name!


----------



## Feather

I sure have seen some beautiful disgarded birds come through this forum. 

George and Terry's idea did put a grin on my face from ear to ear. I have to say that it is the kind of "back at cha idea" that doesn't need words. The win is the only thing that is needed. A nod and a smile would be so much fun.


----------



## TAWhatley

Bumping up .. still looking for a home for this bird.

Terry


----------



## Guest

are they willing to ship this bird?


----------



## TAWhatley

LokotaLoft said:


> are they willing to ship this bird?


Probably not, but I'll ask. Thanks for inquiring!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

*Unbelievable*

I just got an email asking me to try to find someone to take this bird. From the emails I got, it's being kept in a box most of the time and this is since JANUARY!!!
I'm going to see what I can do, but I'm also going to see if these people will ship the bird. If they will.........do I have any takers???????


----------



## Charis

Renee,
I'm wondering if one of our New York Members could take it even temporarily.I'm happy to start contacting them if you want me to.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Such a pretty bird! I sure hope he finds a home.


----------



## little bird

Well folks....the foster/rehab person contacted me this morning about taking the bird. Turns out his accomodations are better than i could provide and the bird is NOT being kept in a box. David is desparate to get this HEN a home cause he is in an apt with 12 birdie patients and it's very crowded. He is willing to ship her with the usual conditions...good weather, shipping and box paid, etc He has had this bird since Aug...it's healthy and laying eggs by the dozen...definitely a hen. Owner was contacted but failed to retrieve his bird. Pics of this bird are posted on this thread......she's a beauty.


----------



## Lovebirds

little bird said:


> Well folks....the foster/rehab person contacted me this morning about taking the bird. Turns out his accomodations are better than i could provide and the bird is NOT being kept in a box. David is desparate to get this HEN a home cause he is in an apt with 12 birdie patients and it's very crowded. He is willing to ship her with the usual conditions...good weather, shipping and box paid, etc He has had this bird since Aug...it's healthy and laying eggs by the dozen...definitely a hen. Owner was contacted but failed to retrieve his bird. Pics of this bird are posted on this thread......she's a beauty.


Well, here's part of the email that I got yesterday.  However, I'm glad to hear that the info I got is wrong and this bird is NOT in a box.  And, for the record, I sent an email to the person I was told had the bird and still haven't gotten a response, however, it wasn't anyone named "David".........

_Pizza bird is still in my tiny space. An egg machine... 
She has had to spend a lot of time in a box too, because of an awkward combination of birds I had until last week, when I released 4 birds, one of which was her friend, another hen. That's the second time one of her mates 'dissapeared'.
Lesbihens? I'd never seen it happen before! Anyway, Pizza wants out but she'd not do well as a feral._


----------



## Dezirrae

I remember seeing posts about Pizza on the yahoo group threads and thinking what a beauty back then! If she is still available - where abouts in NY? I'm getting estimates to have my lower deck screened in this weekend and don't think it will take long to complete. I'm pretty sure that Dave has been thinking that Pidge would really love a friend (I know I've been thinking that  ) and Pizza is drop-dead gorgeous!! 

Maybe I can work something out with David if no one has spoken for Pizza yet.


----------



## Charis

Dezirrae said:


> I remember seeing posts about Pizza on the yahoo group threads and thinking what a beauty back then! If she is still available - where abouts in NY? I'm getting estimates to have my lower deck screened in this weekend and don't think it will take long to complete. I'm pretty sure that Dave has been thinking that Pidge would really love a friend (I know I've been thinking that  ) and Pizza is drop-dead gorgeous!!
> 
> Maybe I can work something out with David if no one has spoken for Pizza yet.


Perfect.


----------



## little bird

DEZ....I phoned David and told him that I had given you his contact info....he's expecting your call.


----------



## Lovebirds

little bird said:


> DEZ....I phoned David and told him that I had given you his contact info....he's expecting your call.


I forwarded your PM to Dez.........so if they can work it out, we should know here in a little while.


----------



## Dezirrae

I did try calling earlier and got his voice mail. I'm still working too (gonna be a late night  ) so I will more than likely chat with him tomorrow. But as soon as I talk to David I'll let everyone know.

Thanks for the fast info. Nona & Renee


----------



## Lovebirds

Dezirrae said:


> I did try calling earlier and got his voice mail. I'm still working too (gonna be a late night  ) so I will more than likely chat with him tomorrow. But as soon as I talk to David I'll let everyone know.
> 
> Thanks for the fast info. Nona & Renee


Hope everything works out. We'll keep checking with you and watching the thread. Good luck.


----------



## Guest

yes I too hope it all works out for this bird  its beautiful!!


----------



## wesolowski

Ill take the big in its probly one of my fellow flyers i live in lindenhurst LIN and my cousins in the lindenhurst club so if u want give me a holler and well swap 
info ill be glad to take him i have a hunch whos bird it is


----------



## Lovebirds

wesolowski said:


> Ill take the big in its probly one of my fellow flyers i live in lindenhurst LIN and my cousins in the lindenhurst club so if u want give me a holler and well swap
> info ill be glad to take him i have a hunch whos bird it is


Wesolowski, this bird has been with the rescuer since August of last year. My understanding is that the owner of the bird WAS contacted. They said they would come pick up the bird but never did. 
Please understand that I wasn't involved in this case when it was being handled by 911 Pigeon Alert. The information that I've been given is secondhand and I was asked to try to get someone to pick the bird up. Regardless, there are now two different people interested in this bird, so we'll have to see how this goes. 
Please send me a PM with a message that you read this.


----------



## Dezirrae

Just wanted to give everyone an update - David & I exchanged emails today though we never have a chance to chat, but I did leave him a voicemail in addition to the email.

After re-reading some of the posts regarding Pizza (in the yahoo group) and reading the email today from David, I think Pizza would be much happier with a flock living in a loft than living with Dave & I. The information David gave me today - "Pizza is very heavy, pure muscle even though she hasn't had any sustained flight for months. She's very docile, but not tame in any way. She's easy enough to handle once you get a hold of her. She grunts if you so much as bat an eyelid, kind of nervous, she won't be sitting on your lap asking for a head scratch anytime soon"

Now if it were a situation where the bird had to be relocated immediately, even if it was only temporary, I would of course take her in - no question about it. But I believe there are a couple other possibilities - people that have expressed interest in Pizza. Hopefully one of them will be able to give Pizza the kind of life she deserves and will be happy with.

But if nothing else works out and Pizza needs at least a temporary home - let me know. 

David did send me a few pictures - most are posted in the link at the top of this thread... but there were a few others (all from January) to share.


----------



## Lovebirds

Dezirrae said:


> Just wanted to give everyone an update - David & I exchanged emails today though we never have a chance to chat, but I did leave him a voicemail in addition to the email.
> 
> After re-reading some of the posts regarding Pizza (in the yahoo group) and reading the email today from David, I think Pizza would be much happier with a flock living in a loft than living with Dave & I. The information David gave me today - "Pizza is very heavy, pure muscle even though she hasn't had any sustained flight for months. She's very docile, but not tame in any way. She's easy enough to handle once you get a hold of her. She grunts if you so much as bat an eyelid, kind of nervous, she won't be sitting on your lap asking for a head scratch anytime soon"
> 
> Now if it were a situation where the bird had to be relocated immediately, even if it was only temporary, I would of course take her in - no question about it. But I believe there are a couple other possibilities - people that have expressed interest in Pizza. Hopefully one of them will be able to give Pizza the kind of life she deserves and will be happy with.
> 
> But if nothing else works out and Pizza needs at least a temporary home - let me know.
> 
> David did send me a few pictures - most are posted in the link at the top of this thread... but there were a few others (all from January) to share.



She is such a pretty bird. I'd LOVE to have her. I'm waiting on a response from the guy that Terry heard from. He has Davids number. I tend to agree with you Dez. Although she's pretty, doesn't sound like she would make a good "pet" or be happy in that situation. We'll see what happens though.


----------



## zimmzimm3

Wow what a pretty bird. Hope it finds a good home.


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi everyone - just a quick update - and to bump this up again  Pizza still needs a suitable home. 

I sent emails (from PT) to Weslowski and Pigeon0046, and emailed and phoned David yesterday -- left David another voicemail too. No word back yet regarding Pizza's current situation so I thought I'd post here in case they read the thread. Or if someone else with a loft can take this beauty in.

Little Bird did mention in an earlier post that he would be willing to ship as long as the weather is good, and shipping/box paid, etc. 

Anyone who is interested in contacting David PM me and I'll be glad to pass along David's cell phone number.

I'll posted an update when/if I hear back from Weslowski, Pigeon0046 and/or David.


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi all  Just wanted to post quick update since I just got off the phone with David. He was not able to talk very long since he was at work but he did let me know that Pizza is still in need of a home. 

Renee told me that Wesolowski contacted her for David's contact info. and another PT member, Hooked, contacted me yesterday evening and I gave him David's cell phone number and email address.

I do hope we'll be able to announce a new home for Pizza very soon!!


----------



## Hooked

Dezirrae just got off the phone with Dave and also sent him my contact information about pizza and he does not have any problem shipping Her. so if all goes good she will have a new home soon. i will keep you all posted on the out come.


----------



## little bird

*Pizza*

Thank You Hooked.....Bless you for taking her in.


----------



## Dezirrae

Hooked said:


> Dezirrae just got off the phone with Dave and also sent him my contact information about pizza and he does not have any problem shipping Her. so if all goes good she will have a new home soon. i will keep you all posted on the out come.


That is FANTASTIC Brian!! I am sure both of you will be very happy.


----------



## Lovebirds

Dezirrae said:


> That is FANTASTIC Brian!! I am sure both of you will be very happy.


*YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!* I was beginning to get just a bit frustrated about this bird. Hooked, I'm SO glad you are getting Pizza. So, this is a done deal? Just a matter of getting the box and shipping her? I need to know in case some of the others who had showed an interest in her contact me again. I'll tell them she now has a home and there's no need to worry about her any more. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Hooked

*Pizza*

Just thought I would leave a quick update. I havent heard back from david yet but as soon as i do i will let everyone know. I just hope he got my emails.
And everything is all right with her.


----------



## Hooked

*Pizza Update*

Just received a Message from David Of the NYCPRC tell me that a 63 yrs old gentlemen Named Paul with polio wanted to take Pizza and he was close by him. So Pizza is now in a good home. Gotta Love them Happy Endings


----------



## Skyeking

I'm glad to hear the bird has gotten another good home, thanks for sharing the news about Pizza.


----------



## Dezirrae

Thanks for the update Brian  Glad to hear Pizza is finally in a forever home. Thanks also for volunteering to take Pizza and for continuing to follow up with David.


----------



## Lovebirds

Glad Pizza finally got a home. Thanks to everyone who helped with this one.


----------



## Guest

Im sooo glad this one finally found a place to call home ..wonderful news


----------



## Pigeon0446

Hooked said:


> Just received a Message from David Of the NYCPRC tell me that a 63 yrs old gentlemen Named Paul with polio wanted to take Pizza and he was close by him. So Pizza is now in a good home. Gotta Love them Happy Endings



Did that guy Paul ever pick up the bird. Because I told a guy Paul that also has polio, who I thought was the original about him. But he turned out not to be the the original owner and he told me the phone number I gave him that I got in a PM from Dezirrae, didn't work. But I guess he's just a lier and actually got in contact with Dave and took the bird on a sneak I guess. That is if the bird was ever picked up.


----------

